# Keystone, CO



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

I have found numerous rides in the area through Garmin, MapMyRides, etc. My question is are there any local or group rides? I will be in the area for a week in June and it is always nicer if you know where you are going
Thanks


----------



## frntrngcactus (Jan 21, 2010)

*Ridin*

Check the LBS for group rides in the area there should be plenty of groups getting out. Most of the rides are pretty straight forward, up a hill down a hill, your GPS will keep you from getting lost. If you are around in mid June look me up, my family and i spend quite a bit of time in the area during the summer, we might be able to get a ride in.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Group rides might be hard to find. The majority of the people in the area are "tourists" just up for a few days. I'd be scared of any locals group ride up there. They must be beasts on the climbs - and that's coming from a guy in Denver.


----------



## tour (Jun 4, 2008)

Bulldozer said:


> Group rides might be hard to find. The majority of the people in the area are "tourists" just up for a few days. I'd be scared of any locals group ride up there. They must be beasts on the climbs - and that's coming from a guy in Denver.


i live in frisco, and i see way faster people when im in boulder than up here. most people are huffing and puffing their way to a once in a life time ride while adjusting to altitude.


in answer to the original question, podium in frisco did a ride last year on sat or sunday morning. its a no drop ride, and kinda slow imo. if you're in reasonable shape, and you adjust to altitude well, it should be no problem for you.

http://www.podiumsportsgroup.com/Location.html


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

tour said:


> ........... podium in frisco did a ride last year on sat or sunday morning. its a no drop ride, and kinda slow imo. if you're in reasonable shape, and you adjust to altitude well, it should be no problem for you.
> 
> http://www.podiumsportsgroup.com/Location.html


The other good thing is that Podium is in the Backcountry Brewery building. I had several great meals at that restaurant last summer.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

I am in good shape and just spent a wek in Aspen with no Altitude issue. Was able to do a 7mile run along with 3 days of boarding. I figure if i can deal with that I should be OK as keystone is not quite as high .....although still up there compared to New jersey. 
Either way I am super psyched to get out there and ride. I am not the fastes climber but love going ball out on the down side!


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

psycleridr said:


> I am in good shape and just spent a wek in Aspen with no Altitude issue. Was able to do a 7mile run along with 3 days of boarding. I figure if i can deal with that I should be OK as keystone is not quite as high .....although still up there compared to New jersey.
> Either way I am super psyched to get out there and ride. I am not the fastes climber but love going ball out on the down side!


Huh? Not true.. Keystone's base is quite a bit higher than Aspen.. Aspen is 7908ft in town/ top of mounatain is 11,200. Keystone is 9100 feet in village and 11,980 at summit.

With that said, you still should be ok with altitude.


----------

